# Sick toddler - Extreme sleep? Change of consciousness? please help



## Betheney

Ladies

Eva was really sick last night with a fever and runny nose and coughin so i gave her panadol before popping her down, she woke at 6am screaming went to get her big fever! panadol then in bed with us.

Today she's just had top ups of Panadol until lunch when we swapped to Neurofen, now all day she had just been a bit whingy, grissly, runny nose and coughing, i was terrified of a bad fever returning which is why i stayed on top of the panadol and neurofen but i did notice as we were nearing the times she had to have another dose she did start to warm up again.

When she got really grissly in the afternoon i put her down for a nap at 3 and she woke up at 7:30!!! twice the length of her usual nap.

NOW TONIGHT!!!!

Same old story, grissly, whingey, less appetite than compared to during the day, coughing, sneezing, runny nose.

But what is really worrying me is after she woke up at 7:30 and fast forward to now at 10:30pm she was falling asleep sitting upright on the ground... she's never been the kind to fall asleep on the spot or mid doing something and i mean she's only been awake for 3 hours!! i think she's fallen asleep once in the pram in the last 7 months maybe if i'm lucky. So we had a laugh about it and she woke up and wandered around, i told hubby that he should change her nappy while i get the humidifier filled up and then we can put her in bed. I fill the humidifier walk into her room and she's asleep on her change table with her daddy still changing her nappy.

NOW MY QUESTION!!!!

Do any of you lovely ladies ever have a toddler who when they are sick are so extremely tired they just can't stay awake??? OR is this a massive warning sign and it's one of those "Changing level of consciousness" i'm sure if i tried to wake her she would wake but i don't really want to do that when she's so unwell. I have Uni at 9am in the morning and it's nearly 11pm at night so not a great deal i can do now......

But i was just wondering what you all would do

Hubby told me i'm being silly and she's just tired and she does not need to go to the hospital.


----------



## OmarsMum

:hugs: :hugs:

When Omar was sick with a fever he used to sleep almost all day, he didn't have any energy to walk & he used to ask us to carry him. he didn't even have any concentration or energy to talk. 

Hope she gets better soon Hun xx


----------



## tu123

A fever is nasty on the body and puts all systems under alot of stress. It is better that the child/adult sleeps.

I am sure LO is going through the worst stage of it, BUT, if you are concerned and you cant keep the fever down just go to A and E. They would be fine to see you and LO.

When my LO had gastro and tonsilitus she was the same. Not nice to see, but just like how you would be if struck by the flu.


:hugs:


----------



## Betheney

I had trouble keeping the fever down earlier but since using neurofen it's been quite effective.

I didn't bat an eyelid when she had a long nap but then only three hours later and shes practically passing out I started to panic slightly. Lol

I've breathed a sigh of relief since reading your posts. I kept thinking she wasn't tired she was loosing consciousness and I kept panicking. Lol

I just went into her room and pulled a blanket out from under her head that she'd rolled onto and she squirmed and got annoyed and stuck her thumb in her mouth and went back off so she's obviously responsive.

Thanks so much ladies. I don't think I often post panicked help me help me posts but its nice to know when the time came you ladies were here for me.


----------



## 08marchbean

Paige has always been the baby that fights sleep and would never entertain being held to sleep or anything. But when she is really ill, especially with fever she will sleep for aaages, only waking to have a little moan then falling back asleep. I f i was to get her up she falls asleep on me. She once fell asleep on me in the doctors waiting room and a&e which she would NEVER ever ever do. seriously. I think its just her bodies way of trying to recover, it needs sleep. 

I think its normal for them to sleep like that when ill. I do find it is specific to ilness with fever tho. So keep a check on her and keep up the calpol/neurofen to control it.


----------



## k4th

08marchbean said:


> Paige has always been the baby that fights sleep and would never entertain being held to sleep or anything. But when she is really ill, especially with fever she will sleep for aaages, only waking to have a little moan then falling back asleep. I f i was to get her up she falls asleep on me. She once fell asleep on me in the doctors waiting room and a&e which she would NEVER ever ever do. seriously. I think its just her bodies way of trying to recover, it needs sleep.
> 
> I think its normal for them to sleep like that when ill. I do find it is specific to ilness with fever tho. So keep a check on her and keep up the calpol/neurofen to control it.

^wss

Dd is a real sleep fighter. If I catch her 10 mins too early or too late she will really resist naps & bedtime. But when she has a temperature she makes sleeping look like an Olympic sport. They need the extra sleep. Dd was responsive (if a little sluggish) when awake & if I tickled her she'd give me a smile the last time she had a fever - but her awake time dropped to 30 mins every 4 hours. 

Just keep a close eye on her & I hope she's feeling much better soon :flower:


----------



## stardust599

My LO will sleep 20 out of 24 hours when she is ill! She is always responsive - if I take her dummy out etc. she will stir and I can get a little smile and cuddle when she's awake so I don't worry.

Trust your gut and if you think something is wrong take her up to hosp xx


----------



## tu123

How is she doing?


----------



## Betheney

oh thanks so much everyone for your reassurance i really appreciate it. I was rather stressing so it's wonderful i had this kind of support from you ladies.

Tu123 thanks so much for following up with me and Eva :) she's still incredibly unwell and when her daddy checked on her after last night's panic she had a temp of 39.1 so back on Neurofen and she has been topped up every 8 hours. As for the sleepy thing, you ladies are right she's just incredibly tired from being sick. After she woke this morning she went back to sleep and napped 2 hours longer than this afternoon she went down for a nap at 1pm instead of 3pm and woke up at 6pm and then she nodded off on my lap around 8pm but just slept for 10 minutes or so and i'll probably put her to bed for the night around 10pm. So after her extreme sleeping today i realise that she really is just exhausted by this sickness.

Thanks so much.


----------

